# Looking for property in Greene County or surrounding area



## rbryan27 (Jul 24, 2017)

Looking to lease property in or around Greene county.  Preferably land I would have exclusive rights to.  Just myself and 4 buddies.  350+ acres would be ideal but at this point in the game, i'm open to whatever you may have.  Thanks


----------



## rance56 (Aug 3, 2017)

would 325 acres in taliaferro work


----------



## rbryan27 (Aug 3, 2017)

You have any more info on it, maybe some aerials?  Would definitely be interested.


----------



## rance56 (Aug 3, 2017)

what is your email adress


----------



## rbryan27 (Aug 4, 2017)

rbryan27@gmail.com

Would this be a club we would be joining or would we have exclusive rights?


----------



## rance56 (Aug 4, 2017)

just emailed. exclusive rights


----------



## rbryan27 (Aug 4, 2017)

I didn't receive.  My number is 770-313-5031 if you want to call or text.


----------



## rbryan27 (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you still have this?  I never received the email.

Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 7, 2017)

rbryan27 said:


> Do you still have this?  I never received the email.
> 
> Thanks



Send him a pm


----------

